# Simple Skiffs Complete Build Hull #001



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Sohodreaming said:


> I can't thank Mike and the guys at Simple Skiffs for what has been an awesome boat thus far. I picked her up about 10 days ago and have been able to take her out about 6 times in that short time. I've already slimed her properly and I'm looking forward to many more future adventures on the water!
> Working with Simple Skiffs was great. I jumped on the day they announced complete builds were being offered back right before Thanksgiving of last year, and was able to be first in the build line. As many of you know, these guys are trying to keep what they are offering as simple as possible, so there aren't many options available really except for paint color choices and some other aesthetic preferences. Other than this being with one of the most prolific and proven hull designs to date designed by Chris Morejohn, the no frills simplicity of this build was a definite positive in my book. I will also throw a shout out to my guide friend Rob Williams out of Charleston who graciously has helped educate me in all things skiff building/design, originally led me to these guys at the beginning of last year, and has helped point in the direction of learning all about skiff design in the last year.
> 
> The build process was pretty cut and dry. I put my order in the day before Thanksgiving, and ended picking her up on February 14th.The only hiccup in the process was trailer delivery, and while I was supposed to get a mid-January delivery, the guys at Simple Skiffs had some issues with their original trailer dealer and had to switch gears and find someone else, which added 3-4 weeks to the process. As a brand new company I can cut these guys a good amount of slack since I know they are still ironing out all the details on getting the process dialed in.
> ...


Congrats! Looks sweet!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Perfect. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Wood (Mar 3, 2021)

That is a sweet looking ride. Congrats


----------



## 4shore (11 mo ago)

Gorgeous, Love that hull. Reeeeaaaaaalllly wish they'd offer a side console model


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Lovely boat!

And I would not add a thing to it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats! Would love to check it out sometime.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Every skiff that I have ever owned...eventually developed a bit a squeak in the front hatch....something you will never know about! Great looking skiff! Mark


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

awesome skiff. what kind of speeds are you getting?


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

Congrats, she's a beauty. Appreciate the write-up, glad you had a positive experience, that's good stuff.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

People have had chubbies over these for months! Glad to hear it lived up and exceeded expectations. Great write up, and happy fishing!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations---very nice!


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks awesome. Congrats!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

She perrty! Just my own preference - I would like to see the back storage extended port and starboard with hatches on the cap - more storage would be great. I know this is their first to market, so probably already thinking how to do that.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Awesome


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on the new ride. Pretty little skiff.


----------



## Jeff Stuckey (12 mo ago)

It’s a perfect build. Absolutely nothing superfluous. Pure fishing skiff as it should be. seriously it is right on point. I love the huge forward casting deck.


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

bryson said:


> Congrats! Would love to check it out sometime.


Anytime, I’m up in Summerville.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Clean and simple, a fishing machine!!


----------



## jaydennegron (11 mo ago)

Sohodreaming said:


> I can't thank Mike and the guys at Simple Skiffs for what has been an awesome boat thus far. I picked her up about 10 days ago and have been able to take her out about 6 times in that short time. I've already slimed her properly and I'm looking forward to many more future adventures on the water!
> 
> Working with Simple Skiffs was great. I jumped on the day they announced complete builds were being offered back right before Thanksgiving of last year, and was able to be first in the build line. As many of you know, these guys are trying to keep what they are offering as simple as possible, so there aren't many options available really except for paint color choices and some other aesthetic preferences. Other than this being with one of the most prolific and proven hull designs to date designed by Chris Morejohn, the no frills simplicity of this build was a definite positive in my book. I will also throw a shout out to my guide friend Rob Williams out of Charleston who graciously has helped educate me in all things skiff building/design, originally led me to these guys at the beginning of last year, and has helped point in the direction of learning all about skiff design in the last year.
> 
> ...


clean looking skiff


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

beautiful skiff! That front deck looks like a fly anglers dream.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Does water drain if it gets into your rear enclosed compartment?


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

flytyn said:


> Does water drain if it gets into your rear enclosed compartment?


There is no drain in the rear dry storage compartment, I think that’s what you were asking about….


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Sohodreaming said:


> There is no drain in the rear dry storage compartment, I think that’s what you were asking about….


Yes. My previous Caimen was like that. Problem was when balled up on the beach fishing tarpon sometimes during the afternoon westerlies with a strong outgoing tide any significant water that came into the skiff when it got rough it would get into the dry storage compartment. Finally got sick of that and sold it right away on MS in 2 hours when I got home one afternoon. Poor design IMO and experience for that type of situation. If your staying in the backcountry no problem.


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

flytyn said:


> Yes. My previous Caimen was like that. Problem was when balled up on the beach fishing tarpon sometimes during the afternoon westerlies with a strong outgoing tide any significant water that came into the skiff when it got rough it would get into the dry storage compartment. Finally got sick of that and sold it right away on MS in 2 hours when I got home one afternoon. Poor design IMO and experience for that type of situation. If your staying in the backcountry no problem.


Gotcha. Yeah, I’m fishing marsh creeks and flats here in the SC lowcountry so not an issue for me personally.


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

jaydennegron said:


> clean looking skiff


Awesome skiff. Can you dry launch with that trailer?


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Awesome looking skiff and great review!


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

rc said:


> Awesome skiff. Can you dry launch with that trailer?


Well you can dry launch it, but with the way the bunks are, dry retrieving it is a tough go.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

4shore said:


> Gorgeous, Love that hull. Reeeeaaaaaalllly wish they'd offer a side console model


You add it. Do a version that could be epoxies or bonded on.


----------



## JGore712 (Jan 12, 2020)

I was just getting off the water and Rob said you were coming by with this boat. Thanks for letting us check it out in person the other day! Looks like a great boat and I was very impressed!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Great looking skiff! Clean & good lines!
Congrat's! I'm sure you will enjoy!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Looking at the Simple Skiff website. Does the lack of a false floor drive you crazy?


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

Mark H said:


> Looking at the Simple Skiff website. Does the lack of a false floor drive you crazy?


Ive had the chance to ride in a few simple skiffs and never once has the floor ever been a thought in my head. The floor in them is built up about 2” or more above the running side of the core so it’s not really taking the concave shape of the hull as you’d expect. Try and see one in person they are truly great skiffs and will only get better.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

No doubt they are great skiffs. Just have always been bothered by boats without a flat floor.


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Mark H said:


> No doubt they are great skiffs. Just have always been bothered by boats without a flat floor.


The floor is actually quite flat throughout, way more than you’d expect. The only place where a slight concave is noticeable is right near the front bulkhead.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

I could live with that.


----------

